# Cheap labor



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

IT will, anywhere there is recovery there will be cockaroachies..... so learn ****** ,love your presidentay, thank him for halting the fences (troops) and fighting with Joe Aprio and the other guys fighting it on the front lines of the southwest


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Spaint90 said:


> Dont kid yourself, give it some time


 There is a stigma about this county that keeps that type away. Although I do not subscribe to that way of thinking.

I live a positive life now, not much can bring me down :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

I can take ya to any Home Dildo and they are their in droves, yelling at ya waving jumping off the curbs at ya when ya pull in, I quit going to Home Dildo b/c of them.

Blowes here wont let them on their property they instead hang in a parking lot across the street from Blowes. But now theyve been run off there to.

Guy SoCal is ground zero for this sort of thing.

What they do here is when the HO gets them home they fake a injury and sue their HO ins, the same thing with the scum bag pros that use them except they sue them for the w/c.

They have the typical ambulance chasing persona injury attourneys in the spanish TV, "Injured of the Job, call us immigration status not a issue"

SoCal is doomed….

Last one out grab the flag


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

All I can say is God bless Jan Brewer The only politician with some balls


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

sancho said:


> I can take ya to any Home Dildo and they are their in droves, yelling at ya waving jumping off the curbs at ya when ya pull in, I quit going to Home Dildo b/c of them.
> 
> Blowes here wont let them on their property they instead hang in a parking lot across the street from Blowes. But now theyve been run off there to.
> 
> ...


Is it that bad there :blink: what I dont get is if it that's bad why wouldn't they be caught and shipped back off. Almost seems like they want them here:blink:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Got me one of these. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ICE-I-C-E-I...-/280588263476?pt=US_Hats&hash=item41545d2034


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stupid Mexicans they should just come to Canada, get 3 social security numbers each and collect 3 welfare cheques a week instead of doing real work!:laughing:


----------



## PhillySuburbs (Nov 3, 2010)

In the Philadelphia Suburbs the place to go for Mexican Craftsmen is the town of Norristown.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Is it that bad there :blink: what I dont get is if it that's bad why wouldn't they be caught and shipped back off. Almost seems like they want them here:blink:


Yeah it is that bad..its so bad that the ICE detention center is right across from a huge strawberry farm. Probably 90% of the workers (theres 100's) right across the street are illegal. They dont do chit about it. Theres documentaries on it.

Govt doesnt give a chit, people hire them because they are cheap. Cant be in contruction here without hiring hispanics.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sancho said:


> What they do here is when the HO gets them home they fake a injury and sue their HO ins, the same thing with the scum bag pros that use them except they sue them for the w/c.
> 
> They have the typical ambulance chasing persona injury attourneys in the spanish TV, "Injured of the Job, call us immigration status not a issue"


i say good to this part:thumbsup:


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

1) your first mistake is if your a real contractor you should be shopping at lowes or homedepot you should be at a contractor supply house

2) you guys think the ice/immigration hat is funny, it's even funnier when an illegal is the one wearing it, seen it before no lie Even had the boarder patrol shirt. He made everyone laugh everyday at work

3) don't take crooked photos like that, take a straight up shot of the guys, take a photo of the plates, go right up to the car, who cares what you do with the photos, long story but I had some neighbors slinging dope from their house, me taking photos of car full of kids and of their plates helped prove my point with them

4) if people want to be stupid and hire them let them, they are customers you don't want.

5) illegals are the way of the future


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

fast fred said:


> 1) your first mistake is if your a real contractor you should be shopping at lowes or homedepot you should be at a contractor supply house


So the 99% of guys on here who do go to home depot or lowes aren't real contractors? Seeing as your user name is fast fred I would think you'd understand why. It's a lot faster to go to just one place than running all over town. 

Sorry, back to your thread...


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> "La Migra"!!!


I refuse to learn mexican, but since you got three thanks I imagine that means something good. Like " take your illegal ass home"


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Stupid Mexicans they should just come to Canada, get 3 social security numbers each and collect 3 welfare cheques a week instead of doing real work!:laughing:


heck if thats the case i just might do that myself!!!! :thumbsup: JUST KIDDING


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

a hat with the term ice informant, i see 2 problems 1 small 1 large can undocumented worker read english? problem 1, problem 2 large 1, if he can this may get you shot,


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

*spike7*

this has been going on in miami for years .
every home depot has about 40 - 50 of them waving at you .
when people stop they just huddle around the truck like ants , and beg for work.

what bothers me is i always worry about break ins when i go there .

all they have to do is have one follow you discreetly through the store , while another breaks into your truck .
and when he sees your going back out he can alert the one breaking into your truck .

they all have cell phones here

some home depots make them stay at the far end of the parking lot.
but others let them wonder all over the place .

i`ve gone to many a manager and raised hell.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I really want to pick up all that will fit in my van. Take em to the INS office and watch em scatter like the roaches they are.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

problem is they would probably arrest you:sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What the hell happened to Rex?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> I really want to pick up all that will fit in my van. Take em to the INS office and watch em scatter like the roaches they are.


Youtube amazing racist.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Typical illegal setup here in san diego is becomming this:

Buy a SSN off the street, get a job on the books. Or go work under the table, theres enough of your hombres that will help you out.

You can get birth certificates, licences, passports, SSN's, almost whatever you want in some parts of the city

When i first moved out here(im from CT originally) i was kind of shocked. Worked on a crew with a bunch of hispanics for a week. They invited me to a BBQ one night, so i went. It was in one of the worst parts of the city, driving up i wasnt too comfortable. But i ended up partying with these guys, they arent bad people. Pretty family oriented. They joke about how easy it is though to get documentation and to get across the border. 

I do sales now for a company, i see and hear of illegal companies on a daily basis. Uninsured, unlicenced. See their numbers sometimes only 10% of what im bidding.

Best part is: alot of them work in the nicer areas.


Alot of business owners will hire them because its simple: you hire one, he knows 10 others. 

Here its not just construction its everywere. Restaurants are big on it..guys that do the dishes, guys that cook food. High end italian restaurant, go in the back: mexicans. Dry cleaners: same, fast food, even retail. Hire em throw em in the back to do inventory. Warehouses, list goes on.

You almost could not remove them from the work force.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Dmitry said:


> We've heard all these horror stories on FOX network and while there could be some cases there is nothing typical about it.
> 
> The Typical is when a guy comes illegally works his ass off becomes legal, or if there is no chance of becoming legal- works his ass of doing chitty jobs saves money/sends them home, goes home to own his ranch/restaurant whatever- that's typical.


That settles it. The sky IS a different color in your world.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

I Honestly will say a majority of the people in this country and this forum have absolutly no comprehension of the depth of the issue.

How many illegals do you know? How many mexicans live next door to you?

Probably none. 

Have you ever seen a whole block of houses under construction just empty out and fall silent because someone started a rumor that ice was on it's way. Pretty crazy stuff.

My friends office had ice officers show up one day. A worker they had working for them had a verifiable ss number. Well sure enough someone with the same name same ss number was getting a tax bill and angry letters from the irs and couldn't understand why. The person was picked up and shipped back to mexico. 

On the other hand you people think just because they are mexican makes them hacks. Is that true? I know a guy who I'll call my friend, he snuck into this country at age fifteen because someone promised him a better life and opportunity. Now fifteen years later he has american kids but no leagal way to go fishing on the weekends with them. Should I give you his phone number, his address, and what not so you can hunt him down. Call ice on him. The kicker is he has a completely legal business that he is running. All allowed by the federal and state goverment. What gives?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> How many illegals do you know? How many mexicans live next door to you?
> 
> Probably none.


Don't make me get my camera out!

One group in my neighborhood...not really a group...well sometimes it is a group.

A young single mom so to speak. She does not work, had 2babies less than 5, I guess. Had a young husband at first. Then different ones started showing up in small groups, mostly male by far. These visitors would disappear and soon, more would show up, stay a few days or a couple of weeks maybe then be gone and so on.

She became pregnant with her second, hubby gone, and the hits keep coming. Hubby does come around now and then. I say hubby, maybe dad is more correct. I assume he is the dad of at least the first child.

Anyway, it appears to be part of some kind of underground railroad. It is just a very small 2 bdrm block house but seems to be serving its purpose.

These groups usually have one or two that can speak fairly good english.

They pretty much stay to themselves, not much mingling that I am aware of with the neighbors.

May show up for a yardsale, other than that.....


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Well this is a thread that keeps on going. 

The problem is both simple and complicated at the same time. The simple parts are: 

Both conservative and liberal politicians don't want to stop illegal immigration because it benefits both sides. And, they don't want to piss off the hispanic voting block, especially since it keeps getting bigger. 

ICE and other law enforcement agencies don't want to really enforce laws cus there is no political will behind it. Sure, a few big busts here and there, but nothing really substantial.

The illegals work for less because they can. They have loads of free time, the dollars they make are worth a lot more in Mexico, plus the living conditions here with all the benefits of free stuff are light years ahead of what they had in Mexico

The more complicated issues are: 

The mass stealing and copying of american citizens SSN's, drivers licenses, other fake ID's.

The whole industry of activist groups, lawyers, unions, social services and other organizations that survive and grow thanks to illegals. 

The politicians that "kicked the can" down the road for decades, who didn't want to deal with the illegal immigration issue, so that now we have tens of millions of illegals, plus all those illegals before that got amnesty who then brought their entire extended families into the US. 

One point I want to make is that it's not really the fact that there are illegals here doing work, or, the fact that there are hack unlicensed contractors doing cheap crappy work......I have one living in my complex who runs an illegal unlicensed contracting and construction firm out of his condo.....and has been doing it for 6 plus years with no ramifications. The fact is that there are so many. 

A couple of illegals or construction hacks, no one would care, and, no one would feel the effects. However, things are got to a point that there are, in some communities, hundreds, if not thousands of hacks and illegals............which in turns brings the whole industry down a couple of notches as far as living wages and professional work. 

Regardless of whether client's are cheap or not, and whether or not they want to pay for a licensed, up front contractor, that fact is that nowadays, they don't have to.....there are hundreds of others willing to do the work for cheap, whether they do good work or not, really doesn't cross the mind of the client, they just assume that the work is on par with everyone else (i.e. licensed contractors). 

BTW, 4 ICE vehicles and 8 officers came by the HD the other day, they stopped by some stores nearby. Guess what, nobody ran away and nobody got stopped or questioned. If you want to know how well your government is doing it's job.......just look to see how many guys are hanging around HD or Lowes on any given day.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

cwatbay said:


> The illegals work for less because they can. They have loads of free time, the dollars they make are worth a lot more in Mexico, plus the living conditions here with all the benefits of free stuff are light years ahead of what they had in Mexico


Nobody will work for less because he can, that's just silly, you will work for less cause u don't have rights and work authorization to pick and chose like citizens can.

The dollar thing reminds me of some retard who said to me" Wow you guys are making tons if money here, huh?" When I told him that 1$ = 30 rubles, the thing is if a bottle of milk is 1$ it is still 30 rubles.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Dmitry said:


> Nobody will work for less because he can, that's just silly, you will work for less cause u don't have rights and work authorization to pick and chose like citizens can.
> 
> The dollar thing reminds me of some retard who said to me" Wow you guys are making tons if money here, huh?" When I told him that 1$ = 30 rubles, the thing is if a bottle of milk is 1$ it is still 30 rubles.


I respect that you disagree with me, but I don't understand the logic of your statements. Are you saying that illegals work for less because they "can't"?

You CAN work for less because you don't care ( or don't know ) about rights, work authorization, taxes, licenses and so forth. 

Those of us that run legitimate businesses know the expenses of being legitimate and professional, and, those costs ( and penalties ) are substantial. Our reputation is at stake on virtually every job. Reputation is what allows us to charge the rates we do in order to stay in business, grow the business and get ahead. 

I am not talking about basic living expenses, as referenced in your comment about retards and the price of milk. Yes, the price of milk is basically the same for everyone regardless of whether your are a hack, illegal or legitimate contractor. 

But if you have churches, social services, pro-illegal groups, welfare and benefits from being here illegally with false credentials that give you even more assistance, then your basic living costs are less than mine ( and others ). Plus, you may be living in a one bedroom apartment with two or more other families, all of which are receiving assistance and benefits........BTW I am not saying that these aren't lousy living conditions, but, the costs are significantly less. 

The fact of the matter is that working "under the radar" whether you are an unlicensed hack or an illegal, seems to have few if any consequences. Local, State and Federal agencies are either understaffed, or, simply don't prioritize punishing illegal immigrants or contractors. DA's mostly don't even bother pursuing charges against dishonest, illegal hacks cus it's not newsworthy and certainly isn't a priority for limited resources. 

On the other hand, if you do play by the rules, clients have legal recourse against you ( they don't when it comes to illegals or hacks ), you can be audited and punished by local, state and federal agencies. To continue to be legitimate, you have to spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars from your profit just to above board (i.e. Taxes-local, state, fed; Employee Comp, Insurance, permits, licenses, certs, advertising, marketing, employee benefits, etc). 

If I could charge less and still get ahead, I would. I would lay waste to my competition and laugh all the way to the bank. But I have a long list of expenses that illegals and hacks don't have. ..........BTW 480Sparky has a nice list of business expenses.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Just, wow!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Spike7 said:


> this has been going on in miami for years .


That's why I got out of there!



fast fred said:


> I know a guy who I'll call my friend, he snuck into this country at age fifteen because someone promised him a better life and opportunity. Now fifteen years later he has American kids but no leagal way to go fishing on the weekends with them. Should I give you his phone number, his address, and what not so you can hunt him down. Call ice on him. The kicker is he has a completely legal business that he is running. All allowed by the federal and state goverment. What gives?


 This is why we must get rid of the anchor baby law! And because you call him your friend sure don't make it right! Breaking the law is breaking the law! Send them back or let the American law breakers out of jail if it's alright to break the law! It took me a year and a half to legally get my wife out of her homeland oh and I just paid 500$ to renew her green card!


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Dmitry said:


> Who's gonna work on the farms for a minimum wages? Do the dirty work that's poorly paid?
> I am an immigrant myself and I've worked on commercial fishing boats, restaurants etc before I got into construction and I can say that to do some jobs you have to have no other choice or be a fvcking crack head.
> It's life- that's how it works.



I will gladly pay lots more for my produce. 

ML


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Since I am in the office and working on a project(s), I have a few spare minutes to add more comments to this thread. 

Arguments I hear in support of illegal immigration: 
_
They are only here to do the work that American's won't do_

This is a partial truth at best. These menial low paying jobs used to be done by teenagers, people with low skills and/or education and part-timers. People took these jobs as a way to get ahead to a better job, pay for school, extra cash, or a starting place to move up in the company. 

In the farm lands (where I come from) the Bracero program brought in Mexicans, housed them, paid them, then they went back to Mexico with their American dollars. It was not the best situation, the conditions were not very good, BUT, it was temporary and after the harvesting season, they all went back home......i.e. no welfare, no emergency room medical, no loans to buy overpriced housing, no need for fake SSN's or DL's. 

Now we don't have those entry level jobs for teens and other citizens. We don't have those temp jobs either, because employers found that they didn't have to deal with turn-over, promotions or benefits cus illegals will do it cheap. 

_We are all immigrants, so cut 'em some slack_ 

This is another case of Yes, But ! Sure, our ancestors all came from someplace else at one time or another. Mine came here during the 1400's. But guess what, things aren't the same as they were then, SURPRISE !. Yes, there was a time that you could shoot 500 buffalo a day and it wouldn't cause a dent, you could kill an indian and get a reward, gas was 13 cents a gallon, you could head out west and stake a claim for a 1000 acres and it wouldn't cost nothin. 

This isn't the 1700's, the 1800's or 1930's or even the 60's, its now. Things have changed. The resources that support everyone are shrinking. There is less income for most people, the cost of everything has gone up (due to more demand and less supply). To over tax the various social systems that weren't meant to support EVERYONE that came here is criminal . 

Here is a little analogy for those that still don't quite get the political implications of all this: 

Picture the President of Mexico, who represents all the elites and old moneyed families of Mexico, with his hands on the wheel valve of a giant sewer line pointed at the US. 

Right now he let's a little trickle of sewage through, just enough to relieve the pressure on his end, so that it doesn't back up and spoil things for him and his pals. 

Picture the President of the US, looking over at the President of Mexico with that really big sewer line. If the President of the US pisses off the President of Mexico by enforcing US Law, strengthening the borders, or starts to support the Border Patrol and the border states..............well then, that ol' President of Mexico may decide to open that line some more, in fact, he may just open it up all the way and let that sewage flow.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

MSLiechty said:


> I will gladly pay lots more for my produce.
> 
> ML


That's really supportive if you, too bad most of the people won't just like they wouldn't want to pay more to the roofer, sider, sheetrock guys, lawn maintenance etc etc.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

People also say they will pay a little more to buy "made in the USA" products, but those Walmart parking lots always stay pretty full.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

In my area it's Amish that are the cheap labor. I know in different parts of the country the Amish are fine craftsmen, but not what I see. Build a barn...sure...but nothing that requires finesse of proper fit and finish. We do get some darker skin crews around every once in awhile, but they are mostly roofers or stucco guys. I won't learn Spanish anytime soon in my area, but other parts of the country there is no choice..sad...if you live here ya speak English!...period!! I am not a fan of a lot of govt involvement but we definitely need more of something to combat the illegals..and that goes for whatever country they come from!


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Worst part about working around mexicans is getting used to"RADIO LOBO!!!":no:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

kiteman said:


> Worst part about working around mexicans is getting used to"RADIO LOBO!!!":no:


Lol...yep our last stucco sub used Mexicans...jammed the music out of their car with a bunch of extra speakers wired up to the radio hanging out of the dash...was glad when they were gone!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> I really want to pick up all that will fit in my van. Take em to the INS office and watch em scatter like the roaches they are.


Being from an area infested with illegals, I see the problem and am as frustrated as anyone else when I see contractors using illegals. The contractors who hire the illegals and the government that does nothing to discourage it are the cock roaches.

If I were making $50 a week making bricks in chit ass Mexico, my family suffering the deprivation of poverty, you can believe I'd be swimming. I want to deport all the illegals, and wish we would, but I can't see thinking a man is a roach for trying to better his situation the only way he can. I'm not saying its OK, just asking, if you were making $50 a week and watching your family suffer, what would you do?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's why I got out of there!
> 
> This is why we must get rid of the anchor baby law! And because you call him your friend sure don't make it right! Breaking the law is breaking the law! Send them back or let the American law breakers out of jail if it's alright to break the law! It took me a year and a half to legally get my wife out of her homeland oh and I just paid 500$ to renew her green card!


I agree, they are breaking the law. They must be deported, and penalized if they return. I know more than few who have gone through the proper channels and got their green card.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Pretty simple break down of the whole chibang would be this: Republicans like the cheap labor, Dems like the voting block. 

Theres enough government agencies in place, enough regs. Problem comes from not enough follow through on them. And it wont happen


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Dmitry said:


> That's really supportive if you, too bad most of the people won't just like they wouldn't want to pay more to the roofer, sider, sheetrock guys, lawn maintenance etc etc.


 well for one I grow most of my own food and refuse to hire anyone that uses Illegal labor. I'm capable enough to clean my own house wash my own truck and mow my own lawn. I go out of my way to buy US made.

If you lived it So Cal you may have a different opinion.

Lock down the border now!

The job you save may be your own one day.

ML


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

iDAHOchris said:


> cheap labor only helps the rich and greedy.


Just in the last week, I met up with a gal who does some architectural work, and has some good clients........she had gotten a price for a chimney rebuild, which the owner thought was too high. He said "I have some Mexican guys that just did some work for me down here, (Louisville KY) should I bring them up?" Anesthesiologist, has a 1.4 million dollar summer home where he comes for three weeks.......She was laughing because a week before, ANOTHER guy she does work for, from Dallas, some trader, had said "My guys charge 8 bucks an hour......should I bring them to the island?" My point is.......here are some of the wealthiest folks in the U.S., and it bugs the s*** out of _many _of them to have to pay a living wage to 'construction workers'.....the generic term often used to describe us.......As a side note, how many know that you can rent your home, (or summer home) for up to two weeks, and not have to _even report it_ on your income tax return? And many of these summer homes can fetch 6,8, 12,000+ _*per week*_!!! Of course this 'opportunity' is available to anyone, just not realistic for those of us who own but one home.......


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

asbestos said:


> We need to kick out some of the whiners.
> I see these guys out a 5:30AM in the middle of the winter standing in the pouring ass rain. Then I see some white guy bitching about not getting his break.



when they enter the US legally they will get my respect Until then Not so much!

You are either part of solution or part of the problem which are you?

ML


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

And the number one result of these day laborers and illegals is the number of them and are immediatley identified as contractors even by wealthy.
Legitimate prices based on thorough construction practices is probably 40% -60% different in cost and we are viewed as crazy or greedy. This is where the mass's of them create a new bottom line and supress the going rate.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> :no:
> 
> Think that one through. Do you really want government-run slave labor competing in the market?


Yes it should become the norm! I see them all the time over here out cutting weeds beside the roads. Sometimes men and sometimes women.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes it should become the norm! I see them all the time over here out cutting weeds beside the roads. Sometimes men and sometimes women.


So you wouldn't object to the state sending out extremely low-priced framing crews to compete in your line of work? :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> So you wouldn't object to the state sending out extremely low-priced framing crews to compete in your line of work? :whistling


No I'm referring to jobs that Americans don't want to do like picking food. The entry jobs the they use illegals for. Don't they still have chain gangs in Arizona with the pink underwear:blink: The inmates that are brought out to work here like to do it, it gets them out. After all who doesn't like to use a weed eater. The thing is life inside must be so bad they want to work outside. Even over here labor is brought over from Thai land to work the fields.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I do get your point Tin:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

OK let them rot in jail and but the welfare frauds to work in the fields, but jail needs to be not funn. Over here the local boys are not one of the boys unless they been through OCCC and have jail house tattoos


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dig the idea of welfare and long term unemployed doing some work for their money.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Might get em off welfare:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> So you wouldn't object to the state sending out extremely low-priced framing crews to compete in your line of work? :whistling


And on this point,,,About 20 years ago I was building 2 units on a lot for a contractor and it wasn't about till the end of the job that the contractor tells me that the one guy was out on a work release program from OCCC he did 3 years for manslaughter Gee thanks Steve


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

Only someone who knows nothing of prison would describe it as "Fun" really? and if people on gov't assistance can work, they should. (that goes for JP morgan/Chase also) 
The jobs outside are a big time privilege in prisons. Inmates have to earn them. Just the same There should be more of them. There is plenty of stuff that can be done that won't compete with the market. How many trashed areas in cities and towns could be cleaned up? There is no reason anyone should be sitting on their ass. (unless it's me typing this):whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

asbestos said:


> would describe it as "Fun" really?


That's the way it's described here! As my 2nd home, my family is there:blink: The local boys are proud of the time they spend at OCCC and do crimes just to get back in! You'd have to live here to fully understand.


----------

